# Because of jealousy...



## Jujufanta (May 26, 2013)

A few years ago we had a black pony named Polochon.

He had emphysema and his owner kept him in a animal housing full of hay. 
He was really sick and very thin. The other ponies bit him.

So, the owner, who was the pony club owner, gave us. 

Over time, patiently, he became more and more attractive. 
He stopped having emphysema. And my brother and I raised him up.
It was really great and we loved him!

But, one day, the owner came to our house and saw him. She was jealous. She took him away from us because she thought he got better. But once she put him in his former animal housing he became sick again. We ask her if we could take him back but she said no. 

We stopped going to her ponyclub because she didn't care much about horses and we cannot do anything.:evil:

I heard that Polochon died last week.

However, the SPA came to this ponyclub and dismissed the owner.

For my little pony...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

:'( that's so sad... how could she just take him away from you after she had given him to you???

May he rest in peace and be free from sickness.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry.  Rest in Peace Polochon.


----------



## Jujufanta (May 26, 2013)

Thank you for your sympathy. Actually, she asked us if she can put him out to retirement in our field. She forgot him until she saw he recovered. We have kept him for almost 3 years and she never asked if we need help or if he got better. (Sorry, I don't speak english very well).


----------

